# Picklefly with a Man's Ammo



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's right, you heard me: 1/2" steel is a man's ammo and by implication anything smaller is not :neener:

I suppose that's not true, but I sure do like the feel and the power of 1/2" better than anything else. I was trying it out today with my topslot pfs and some 3/4" x 1/2" x 12" TBGs with my full-butterfly 60"ish draw. Accuracy was good but feel and power were better 

Full disclosure: The slingshot I'm using is a slightly modified version on Flicks' Lizard design and has a nearly 3/4" fork gap, so it's not as pickled as other shooters are. I don't think it makes the difference between accurate shooting and forkhits, though.

Manly ammo!:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, M.J !!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Glad to see that you're having fun with the long draw!! Be warned...you may never want to go back to the short draw again. There is just something so addictive about it.

Next, put those bands on a regular shooter...watch the accuracy come back in a hurry. You may even want to shoot that way in tournaments :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

M.J said:


> That's right, you heard me: 1/2" steel is a man's ammo and by implication anything smaller is not :neener:


is this ammo manly enough ?










i kid of course.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Glad to see that you're having fun with the long draw!! Be warned...you may never want to go back to the short draw again. There is just something so addictive about it.
> 
> Next, put those bands on a regular shooter...watch the accuracy come back in a hurry. You may even want to shoot that way in tournaments :rofl: .
> 
> Todd


You know what's funny is that I shot those bands on a regular slingshot all of yesterday and wasn't that impressed. It wasn't until I put them on the little shooter that I really started to dig it. :iono:
If I were to shoot that way in a tournament it would prove for sure that I don't care about what place I finish in :lol:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see that you're having fun with the long draw!! Be warned...you may never want to go back to the short draw again. There is just something so addictive about it.
> ...


That's exactly why I'm shooting long draw this year at the MWST.

But keep shooting and practicing...I have thought for a long draw side event. Maybe something on Friday evening. I'll get with you as time gets closer.


----------

